# Shaft Drive EV bike



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Found on YouTube a vid about a Shaft Drive electric motorcycle conversion.
I have asked the builder if there is any adverse torque reaction in the bike when accelerating.
He has coupled the motor directly to the end of the shaft !! with a battery as counter balance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjY-Chaf7eA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRJPBSG3-og&feature=related


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

Interesting and Useful video.. thanks for sharing .


----------

